

New Wind Turbine That Looks Like a Tree Is Coming to Paris - wifera
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/new-wind-turbine-looks-tree-coming-paris

======
dalke
I have a hard time believing that will be cost effective. I started to
describe my reasons, then found that
[http://blog.cleanenergy.org/2015/01/05/windtree/](http://blog.cleanenergy.org/2015/01/05/windtree/)
did a much better job, and included factors I hadn't thought of.

    
    
      1. It’s purely for aesthetics.
      2. Ever heard of “wake effect?”
      3. Making a wind turbine look like a bird’s natural habitat isn’t a great idea.
      4. Short turbines don’t produce a lot of energy.
      5. It’s way more expensive than just about every other form of power generation. 
      6. It won’t pay for itself in 2 years.
      7. It won’t power most of your home.
      8. It won’t win over anti-wind activists.

